#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Do you guys know about AI important things?

## Medusa

The answer of Yes may be rare.  :oh: We only know the overall things about AI. But AI is a latest technology it will change many things in coming years.
You already know the impact of AI through the Key Note From Sundar Pichai Right? Yes most of us post about it in past days. :Smile: 


So guys here's the simple blog where you can get enough and quick details about AI. 5 Amazing Artificial Intelligence Technologies Rule The 2018

Check it out and share your experiences with me. :Thumbs:

----------

